# More Cute Shots of My Mice



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

This is one of the mice that came from my last litter, I didn't name them because they are leaving to go to their adopter's home very soon. But this mouse has the best personality ever! She's a lover. I really wish I would have kept her 








And here's her butt. She looks just like her grandfather, Pepper.









Here's Scar... Being cute. She's a great mouse too.









Cuddling!








You can't say they aren't cute!









And my buck Rufio!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw, I like the face on the first one!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Great shots! They look spoiled.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

cute


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Lovely meecies! I had 2 sisters like the 1st photo & they were white but with chocolate on their bums.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

The first one is really adorable <3


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh, very crisp focus there! Nice shots, indeed. What're you using?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Amazing shots. I absolutely LOVE the first one. Purtty face!!!  :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, so sweet! I really like Scar


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

really really cute photos....

I wish I knew how people got good photos of their mice -mine never keep still enough lol


----------

